# Restoring a Weathered Marble Tabletop



## thomasjw (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all,

My wife bought a marble and wrought iron bistro table that has been outside, exposed to the elements for years.

The gloss and shine have disappeared from what was once a beautiful table.

Is this a simple case of cleaning with baking soda and water, then using a decent marble sealant, or is there more to it than that?

Thank-you


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The surface needs to be ground down so it is flat and solid again-----Marble is very soft and easily eaten away by any acid----so the surface becomes porous and uneven---

Sanding with a random orbit sander---moving up in grits as you go---will get you a nice mat finish----if you want a high shine---you will need to use polishing compounds for the last couple of polishings.

A sander will make it look a lot better----try it----


----------



## thomasjw (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey mike,

Thanks for the input. I will hit the tabletop with the orbital sander and go for the polishing compound too.

Would I be accurate in thinking that there is sandpaper specifically for marble that I should be looking for?

What grit should I start and finish with?

Would I be able to find the materials at a Home Depot or Lowe's or should I try and find it at a specialty store?

The tabletop is circular with an ogee edge all the way around, which might be difficult to hit with the orbital sander. Any suggestion there?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depending on how thick the marble is, you may be better to take it someplace that does stone work, or even gravestones and have them grind the top surface off and polish it back up, then seal the top.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I work marble with regular wood sand paper---good quality--but nothing out of the ordinary---

I make bullnose with a belt sander---polish the edge with an angle grinder----

If you want a factory look---a granite counter top company can get that for you---if you just want it to look like a well loved antique---give the sander a try----as to the bull nose---hand sand--then buff with the grinder---


----------



## thomasjw (Nov 11, 2012)

Great advice.

Thank-you Mike.


----------

